# Behold the power of the Palio!!!



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, so when I started this crazy habit I thought I had to buy a fancy Colibri lighter just to fit in. Needless to say that one went bust. So when everyone was preaching the power of the Palio I was a little skeptical.

Well that changed last night down at the Blue Havana 2. I asked Jim if these were all that they were cracked up to be and he assured me that they were. I had been punching ALL of my cigars because every cigar I cut always puked tobacco onto my tongue while I smoked them. But with the Palio this doesn't happen. With a lifetime warranty I will have NOTHING to worry about except finding enough cigars to cut. 

Thanks to all of you BOTL who reccomended this cutter in various threads. You know what you are talking about! (ps I bought the cheap one because I'm a cheap bastard!) :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Another Palio convert!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm glad to hear it! They rock!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a great cutter... mine has given a perfect cut every time I've used it. One of my favorite cigar accessories! :ss


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I loved mine, but so did my black lab. It don't work right no more since it got a few teeth marks in it. Now I stick with my all titanium cutter :tu I sure do miss the Palio, though


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

It's the best cutter I've seen...by far! I've also converted many others to the Palio.


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

Scud said:


> I loved mine, but so did my black lab. It don't work right no more since it got a few teeth marks in it. Now I stick with my all titanium cutter :tu I sure do miss the Palio, though


Sounds like a warranty problem....send her back..:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> Another Palio convert!


:tpd:

Best cutter out there...:tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I love mine, too!!!:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The best way to start a stick is to have a great cut and my Carbon Fiber Palio delivers :tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I can understand the questioning, how could a cutter be that much better ? I felt the same way, my Xikar was getting dull so I orderer a Palio I havent been disapointed, The Palio is about the same price as an Xikar, but in my experience they dont even compare.

Enjoy your palio.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Ok, so when I started this crazy habit I thought I had to buy a fancy Colibri lighter just to fit in. Needless to say that one went bust. So when everyone was preaching the power of the Palio I was a little skeptical.
> 
> Well that changed last night down at the Blue Havana 2. I asked Jim if these were all that they were cracked up to be and he assured me that they were. I had been punching ALL of my cigars because every cigar I cut always puked tobacco onto my tongue while I smoked them. But with the Palio this doesn't happen. With a lifetime warranty I will have NOTHING to worry about except finding enough cigars to cut.
> 
> Thanks to all of you BOTL who reccomended this cutter in various threads. You know what you are talking about! (ps I bought the cheap one because I'm a cheap bastard!) :tu


any palio is`a good palio..:tu


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I like scissors - have two pairs.

I bought a Palio in the last group buy and love it. Very sharp and precise. Easy to cut exactly where you want the cut. :tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I love the Palio..:tu


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh man all these good reviews on the Palio, I can't wait until mine gets here. I might just have to take a an yard gar and cut it to pieces.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I own cheapo 2 dollar cutters, punches, a Xikar, and a Palio. The Palio freaken rocks... By far it's the best cutter I own. It gives the cleanest cuts I've ever experienced. Absolute awesome cutter hands down!


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I own a Colibri, it's great.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> I own cheapo 2 dollar cutters, punches, a Xikar, and a Palio. The Palio freaken rocks... By far it's the best cutter I own. It gives the cleanest cuts I've ever experienced. Absolute awesome cutter hands down!


I have a $1.99 cutter and a punch too, but its time to implement an upgrade to my habit. I've been researching Cuban Crafters web page regarding their cutters, but then again, whispers in the Jungle say "Palio" is the real deal. So I went to their site and checked them out http://www.paliocutters.com/ . Sometimes, you just need to listen to your fellow Gorillas. So, do I choose the Original Composite, Burl Wood, or Carbon Fiber? :cb


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

MarkinCA: All three, of course.  :tu 

j/k

All are the same cutting mechanism, it's the aesthetics that are different; so it's really a personal choice about what you like. For what it's worth, I have the original and have seen the burl and the carbon in person ... both of which are pretty cool.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

The Professor said:


> MarkinCA: All three, of course.  :tu
> 
> j/k
> 
> All are the same cutting mechanism, it's the aesthetics that are different; so it's really a personal choice about what you like. For what it's worth, I have the original and have seen the burl and the carbon in person ... both of which are pretty cool.


And that makes perfect sense too. It probably helps to rotate your Palio's on a regular basis...:cb


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the Burl. If I had to do it over again, I would go with the regular black finish. Either way, you'll enjoy the cutter so congratulations on a good choice :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> I have a $1.99 cutter and a punch too, but its time to implement an upgrade to my habit. I've been researching Cuban Crafters web page regarding their cutters, but then again, whispers in the Jungle say "Palio" is the real deal. So I went to their site and checked them out http://www.paliocutters.com/ . Sometimes, you just need to listen to your fellow Gorillas. So, do I choose the Original Composite, Burl Wood, or Carbon Fiber? :cb


When I get one... (not if :hn:r ) I will get the plain. The burl and Carbon fiber are just paint or a coating. I never liked faux wood on the sides of station wagons or minivans either. However if it had real wood or CF accents?? A different story. I know they would be extremely cost prohibitive, if not impossible to make out of actual burl, and the CF tooling, setup and finishing would be a nightmare.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't forget its best feature. You can use the Palio as a cigar rest if you need to set your cigar down for any reason. 

Hey Mark, I gave away my original finish when I upgraded to the burlwood. The fancy finishes don't really improve the function but they are shinier and do keep people from confusing the Palio with a cheaper plastic cutter. The Palio is not made from ordinary plastic its some special composite.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> I have a $1.99 cutter and a punch too, but its time to implement an upgrade to my habit. I've been researching Cuban Crafters web page regarding their cutters, but then again, whispers in the Jungle say "Palio" is the real deal. So I went to their site and checked them out http://www.paliocutters.com/ . Sometimes, you just need to listen to your fellow Gorillas. So, do I choose the Original Composite, Burl Wood, or Carbon Fiber? :cb


Go with the Carbon Fiber. It's so pretty!!


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

NO better cutter that I have ever come across.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I love mine.
:tu


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally got mine the other day, and let me tell you I'm very impressed. I actually took a Don Elias and chopped it into 100 bits, I guess I had alittle too much fun  I highly reccomend picking one of these up.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine shipped yesterday. Cant' wait until it gets here.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got mine this week in the Burl wood. Thanks cigarmony.com, best cutter I've ever used.


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, it's been a whole week without a Palio endorsement?

Let me correct that. Got one for Christmas and used it for the first time today.

Wow. There aren't many things that live up to the hype these days, but the Palio did for sure.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to admit that it works better than the xikar. I just wish it looked as cool as an xikar.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Hopefully I have one coming my way soon so I can stop using, sigh, razor blades. ahh.. the n00b life.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> I have to admit that it works better than the xikar. I just wish it looked as cool as an xikar.


:tpd::tu


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Best cutter ever. Ever since I bought mine I've been in heaven. The first day I got it I made about 20 cuts on a dog rocket just because it was so easy.



~S


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Just had a cigar with Bear... He has a Palio and it's sweeeet! Got to get in on the next Group Buy...


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

One of these days I am going to stop applying my own thought process. Just got one Xikar off cbid for $23 and it is ok I guess. Also got another Xikar in the Cohiba gift pack the Wifey got for me.

Now, I will have 5 crap cutters if the $2-$5 range, 2 V's, and 2 Xikars....yet my dumb, ignorant arse will still go buy a Palio to correct the earlier blunders. 

I know at some point I heard myself say "it is a fricking cutter, not rocket science, what is the big deal."

I have the learning curve of a damn tick.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

how much were they in the group buy? Is that confidential information? The only reason i'm asking is because I would like to buy another one, but my wife probably will not approve of the $40 purchase right now.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

The information was lower than the lowest advertisable price so it was a little hush hush


----------

